# Ogres - What do you want to see?



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just been thinking about this. What would you like to see for Ogres when they get redone?

The first thing is making Rhinox Cavalry a true part of the list.

The second - I'd like to see a Yhetee Character that would allow them to become Core etc.

And lastly - make Gnoblar's be able to use Ogre's a bit like a BSB if involved in the same combat.

And also - allow Butchers the ability to join Gnoblars - and eat akin to the Sacrificial Dagger for Dark Eldar.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see the orges have an armour option so they can take the inevitable higher init attacks with less of a problem.

magic items to help stop things like the auto win pit of shades etc.

The lone stuff like the hunter and gorgers need 360 arc of sight as especially with the gorgers a lone character can run rings around them.

A points reduction on command groups to make them a viable option and lastly a tweaking of the leadbelcher rules to stop them decimating themselves ( it's funny when it's goblins or skaven but then there 2 points each not 55)


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Cheaper troops and HQ

New yhteete models 

New magic

plastic tyrant, maneaters and buthcer kits

And some new units of some type


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd love to see the units from that Gnoblar Horde list make it into the book. They would add alot of character to the book IMO.

Stuff like Boglars, Manbiters, Blood Gnoblars, Honchos, Lucky Gitz and Piggyback Riders.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Cheaper Ogres across the board.

Gut plates giving an actual armour save. 

Better stats as appropriate to their fluff - I mean, really? T4? A fucking _orc_ has T4, and an Ogre has about a ton-and-a-half on it? And don't even get me started on Strength and Weapons skill.

Either higher leadership or some sort of upgrade/magic/something that reliably gives a unit stubborn.

Hunters should be able to carry Battle Standard.

Leadbelchers need to not kill themselves every two seconds.

Ironguts need to actually be somewhat decent instead of just basically being more expensive Bulls.

Slave Giants need to not suck. Also, not to have the HIGHEST LEADERSHIP IN THE FUCKING ARMY. THEY'RE FUCKING SLAVES, WHY IS THEIR LD SO HIGH?

More Gnoblar unit options - gnoblar lord/hero perhaps?

As stated before, rhinox riders. And cheap ones, too, not the 50 GBP Forge World bullshit ones.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

A while ago, I went through and did up what I'd like to see for each of the armies in terms of an army list. For Orges, this is what I had:

LORDS
Orge Tyrant
Gnoblar Head-Honcho
Orge Slaughtermaster

HEROES
Orge Bruiser
Orge Hunter
Gnoblar Honcho
Orge Butcher
Yhtee Silverback

MOUNTS
Rhinoxen

CORE
Orge Bulls
Orge Ironguts
Gnoblar Fighters
Gnoblar Flingers
Gnoblar Trappers
Gnoblar Piggy-Back Riders
Gnoblar Manbiters

SPECIAL
Yhettes
Scraplauncher
Gnoblar Lucky Gits
Boglars
Blood Gnoblars
Orge Leadbelchers

RARE
Maneaters
Slave Giant
Orge Rhinox Riders
Gorger
Sabretusk Pack

SPECIAL CHARACTERS
Golgfag Maneater, Mercenary Captain
Greasus Goldtooth
Skag the Slaughterer
Jhared the Red (Hunter Special Character)
Yhette Special Character


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would definately like to see gnoblar heroes and more inclusion of the gnoblar army list into the ogre force. I really want a Lv1 gnoblar shamen with some really funny (and random) spells.
Yhettes need to do something... currently they are +1S +1M bulls with magic weapons, and massively expensive. OK they have strider but that isnt that important anymore.

Sabretusk packs would be awesome, but would only make sense if there were hunters in the army. Awesome idea though.


A general decrease in cost, increase in T or increase in armour really needs to happen. Making ogres more numerous or harder to kill, as it if you compare the number of wounds in an ogre army to an orc army (same T, similar armour) it just doesnt compare... meaning a little shooting shreads an ogre force.
Some defence against pit of shades/purple sun is almost an automatic must... if it isnt in the new book then ogres willl stay a very weak choice.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm hoping to use Ogres in my Averland army so I don't want them change anything for the worse


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that by dropping the dogs of war rule from the ogre book you would easily be able to lower the cost of the ogres.
The points were artificially high mainly because a unit of ogres were worth the points if it gave something that another army didn't have but when in a pure ogre army it was too expensive.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Forgot about the stat issue. Something thats ten feet tall and half a ton has T4 S4 LD 7...okay...

Needs either some better armor or T5, keeping the number of wounds. Some speical leader ship modifer like ogres are steadfast against units with a smaller base size, and please to god fix ironguts. Good in 7th, stupid in 8th. They need WS4, T5, and a points drop.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

well S5 T5 on ogres should be a given.
just remember if you give them a lot of stats then they should not lower the points for some units due to the fact l don't want to see a 10 ogres in a 5x2 getting 30 attacks also impact hits with stomp at S5 T5 for 20 points per model.

the other thing l would like to see is some magic banners that are worth taking.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

sybarite said:


> well S5 T5 on ogres should be a given.
> just remember if you give them a lot of stats then they should not lower the points for some units due to the fact l don't want to see a 10 ogres in a 5x2 getting 30 attacks also impact hits with stomp at S5 T5 for 20 points per model.


That's true. Obviously it should be an either-or situation: cheaper ogres or stronger ogres.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

While S5/T5 ogres would be the best solution (I still think they should be mostly WS3, it just fits) I cant see it happening because if it did I recon their points would have to go up, and that would mean smaller armies... which is something any GW employee would probably get fired for even suggesting. The company may have once been run by gamers for gamers... but its now a buisness making money off gamers with much more of a "it'll make money, it'll do" attitude.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> LORDS
> Orge Tyrant
> Gnoblar Head-Honcho
> Orge Slaughtermaster


here, I would add a Frost Fiend (or Khing Khong, as a Lord Level Yhetee), otherwise, I like.



> HEROES
> Orge Bruiser
> Orge Hunter
> Gnoblar Honcho
> ...


Funnily enough, this was the name I gave my Hero level Yhetee.



> MOUNTS
> Rhinoxen


Definately. Also, a Pig or something for the Gnoblars?

One thing I'd considered from Warhammer Forge, was a Mastodon Super Mega mount. basically a Chaos War Mammoth carrying an Ogre Tyrant as a mount.



> CORE
> Orge Bulls
> Orge Ironguts
> Gnoblar Fighters
> ...


Perhaps the Gnoblars don't count towards the Core unless a Gnoblar character is taken?


> SPECIAL
> Yhettes
> Scraplauncher
> Gnoblar Lucky Gits
> ...


Make Yhetee's core if a Yhetee character is taken?



> RARE
> Maneaters
> Slave Giant
> Orge Rhinox Riders
> ...


Oh definately.

SPECIAL CHARACTERS
Golgfag Maneater, Mercenary Captain
Greasus Goldtooth
Skag the Slaughterer
Jhared the Red (Hunter Special Character)
Yhette Special Character[/QUOTE]
Khing Khong? I'm willing to put money on that being the character for the Ogre Kingdoms.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I play against Ogres a lot and they do need some help.

I don't think they should be S/T5 - gut magic can do that already.
I do think that the gut magic needs a bit of an overhaul, maybe some decent items, etc.

They do need a drop in points.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They better not get rid of their dogs of war rule.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> They better not get rid of their dogs of war rule.


l rather see them lose there dogs of war almost no one use it any more and the whole Dog of War armies should be left dead.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

sybarite said:


> l rather see them lose there dogs of war almost no one use it any more and the whole Dog of War armies should be left dead.


Noooo my Averland army has them!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

The only reason I didn't have a Lord Level Yhette character is cause I put the Yhette Special Character down. You could still probably have both anywho. Speaking of Special Characters, I forgot about the Tyrant on Iron Rhinoxen SC from Warhammer Chronicles. Ghark Ironskin.

I like T/S's idea for a Gnoblar Shaman. I'd had that thought before as well.

Gnoblar Hordes gave Head Honcho's Rhinoxen to ride. Piggyback Gnoblars would be characterful too. Also, that Mastodon sounds sweet, but also a Bull Rhinoxen for Bruisers/Tyrants.

Yhettes moving to Core with Lord-level Yhette (or just the SC) would be awesome.

With Sabretusk packs, maybe they have an appreintice Hunter who ended up leading a full pack of Sabretusks instead of becoming a full fledged hunter?


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

The Dogs of War rule is really a dead issue, as no new army books allow mercenaries. A shame, it gave you the opportunity to test out OK units without having to buy the whole army...or maybe that's GWs reasoning for 86ing the concept. Gotta sell stuff! H*ll with the customers.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't have the army book yet, two weeks and it's still not arrived  I really hope they allow ogres to join other armies because I've really got a good idea of what my army will look like and some ogres dressed up in Averland colours is part of it.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The dogs of war rule is dead- the latest round of FAQs removed it from all books including ogre kingdoms... but that doesnt mean you cant still field a proper dogs of war army or use ogres as dogs of war, it just means you need to agree it with opponents before the game.
While having fun isnt the no.1 rule in WFB like it is in 40k I still think its the most important aspect of the game (otherwise why would we play it).


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

there is nothing no were that says you cant use dogs of war army on there own and the last publication ogers were part of there army... i have about 7 grand in pnts for dogs of war. and use them every now and then. very fun army to play.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

But I can't use Ogres in my Empire army?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> But I can't use Ogres in my Empire army?


you can't in a tournament but as Tim/Steve said if your opponent is fine with it and its between friends there is no reason why you can't.

for example me and my friend try making super lords for some games and still try to make them fair we were both happy with the rules so there was no issue :grin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

sybarite said:


> you can't in a tournament but as Tim/Steve said if your opponent is fine with it and its between friends there is no reason why you can't.
> 
> for example me and my friend try making super lords for some games and still try to make them fair we were both happy with the rules so there was no issue :grin:


It's for when I go and play at games workshop or possibly a gaming club, I remember my old GW used to be strict when it came to rules.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Has anyone here read the Allies section of their rulebook? You can include Ogres in ANY army. Hell, you can include WoC in an Empire army if you want to. Except the Ogres with your army would be counted as Suspicious allies (i.e. They have a few penalties with how they interact with your main army and such), and the Chaos Warriors in the example above would be Desperate allies (essentially they only count as friendly units for spell casting, and otherwise they're another army that you control alongside the Empire).
Or that's my understanding, anyway.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Brother Arnold said:


> Has anyone here read the Allies section of their rulebook? You can include Ogres in ANY army. Hell, you can include WoC in an Empire army if you want to. Except the Ogres with your army would be counted as Suspicious allies (i.e. They have a few penalties with how they interact with your main army and such), and the Chaos Warriors in the example above would be Desperate allies (essentially they only count as friendly units for spell casting, and otherwise they're another army that you control alongside the Empire).
> Or that's my understanding, anyway.


I thought that section was only for when you team up with another player. Then again I don't really know.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You wouldn't be able to use that in Tournaments - especially as it states they are just guidelines, rather than rules per se.

Friendly, sure mix it up, do what you want. But that's not the discussion at hand.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have not really got much of a clue on the rules and points front so just models wishes from me.

New Sabretusks, damn those things faces look stooopid.

Rhinox Cav and Characters. 

More Gorgers in different poses.

Plastic Character pack. ( Never know this one might happen.)


----------

